

Palin meets ELIZA via Markov chains - brendano
http://palinspeak.com/

======
schtog
I generated a 100 word Markov-chain-text with my own program based on this
text: [http://wwwwakeupamericans-spree.blogspot.com/2008/09/text-
of...](http://wwwwakeupamericans-spree.blogspot.com/2008/09/text-of-sarah-
palins-republican.html)

" you to the public education better. And in which crowds are too big ...
raise payroll taxes go to be specific. The right here tonight, and power of
our European allies by the status quo, to bring about how evil is not looking
through a message: For a great state senate. This world of one step farther
away ... when he promises more. Taxes are seeking new-clear plants ... he
refused to the story all by vetoing wasteful spending: nearly forty billion
dollar natural gas prices went up to reduce the crowd fades away from tomorrow
- not long ago"

another: " you to the matter squarely. There is the same ups and defend
America. I accept the maverick of adversity than see us through a tough fight
our state back to the ones who knows the planet? The answer is a crucial hour
for you to prefer candidates who said that drilling won't solve every woman
can assure you it belonged - the journey of that all the government of this
week is better than we share, then talks about how bitterly they realize there
is to John McCain. The voters knew their usual certitude, they realize there
are stirringly summoned"

------
schtog
Would be fun to have a Markov-generated Palin-text next to a real Palin-text
and then try to guess which one is the real one.

~~~
ralphc
Perhaps we could get her one of the "I failed the Turing Test" t-shirts from
ThinkGeek.

